# Deer Hunting - Rifle Season



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

How long is the deer hunting season where you live. I'm asking about the season where you can use a centerfire rifle or shotgun.....not asking about your bowhunting or blackpowder seasons.

Where I live, it is only 9 days per year. This past season was Nov. 5 through Nov. 13.

How long is yours?


----------



## coso (Feb 24, 2004)

11 Day rifle season


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

coso said:


> 11 Day rifle season


What state?


----------



## coso (Feb 24, 2004)

Missouri


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Primary season is 14 days. Saturday before Thanksgiving for total 14 days in Okla. Additional holiday for anterless on private land at around Christmas and I think some public, not sure on public. Oklahoma


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Ours runs from Oct 15-Jan 1, with a limit of 6
Most areas allow you to kill does any time


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

TN-approx last 2 weeks of November and all of December so about 6 weeks. We can kill 3 bucks per season and in my part of the state, 3 does per day. TTT


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Ala. season is Nov. 19th through Jan. 31st. 3 bucks per year, a doe per day all season.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

This is beginning to be a real eye opener for me. During the Minnesota season, anyone is allowed to take a buck. But, in many years and in many locations in Minnesota, one has to apply and then be picked in a DNR lottery to be allowed to take a single doe!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> This is beginning to be a real eye opener for me. During the Minnesota season, anyone is allowed to take a buck. But, in many years and in many locations in Minnesota, one has to apply and then be picked in a DNR lottery to be allowed to take a single doe


About 60 years ago there was no doe season at all.
About 40 years ago, it was allowed in mainly just the Eastern part of the state.
Now the herd has grown to the point we are pretty much overrun with them.

Our bow season starts in early Sept, so we have about 4 months of "deer" season, yet the herd keep growing


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

In general most of Ontario that is west of the more settled south and eastern regions it's the end of October until Dec. 15 for firearm hunting


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

4 weeks.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

9 days opens the sat before Thansgiving...one buck tag and one doe tag...extra doe tags $2 each.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

KS Rifle seasons:

Any whitetail: 12 Days 30NOV-11DEC
Antlerless only: 8 Days 1-8JAN

In KS youâre allowed only 1 buck, but up to 5 Does, 6 total. 

Chuck


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

coso said:


> Missouri


Well your not counting Antlerless Season and Urban Season so considerably longer.

Plus next Muzzleloader Season they are going to allow Modern Pistols so you might as well consider it another Firearms Season.

We get Unlimited Antlerless Tags.

big rockpile


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

For my county in Texas rifle started Nov 1 & ended Jan 1 for horns but we still have until the 15th for doe and/or spikes (freezer fillers). 5 deer total but no more then 2 being bucks or if you wanted to, take all 5 doe. Either way for us, meat is meat....can't eat horns anyway lol


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

braggscowboy said:


> Primary season is 14 days. Saturday before Thanksgiving for total 14 days in Okla. Additional holiday for anterless on private land at around Christmas and I think some public, not sure on public. Oklahoma


Actually it's 16 days. We're allowed one buck. Some counties you can take one doe and some counties you can take 2 does. And doe days are everyday of the 16 day season. 

We're allowed 2 bucks and up to 4 does all together including B.P. and Bow season.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Usually the last saturday in October to the saturday after Thanksgiving. In general you're allowed 1 deer per year. Doe tags by lottery only.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Michigan* season starts Nov 15th and goes to Nov 31. Two bucks per person one must have at least 4 points on one side. Some areas are allowed 5 does per day with tags sold over the counter thru that season and muzzle loader season depending on the DMU. 
After the 17 day (Dec 18th this year)Muzzle loader season (my zone). A center firearm, bows and, muzzle loader doe only opens up till New years day.

 Al


----------



## MD Steader (Mar 11, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> How long is the deer hunting season where you live. I'm asking about the season where you can use a centerfire rifle or shotgun.....not asking about your bowhunting or blackpowder seasons.
> 
> Where I live, it is only 9 days per year. This past season was Nov. 5 through Nov. 13.
> 
> How long is yours?


firearms is

Nov 26 to Dec 10 & Jan 6-7

2 bucks & 10 doe

We had the top take in the state in my county for the two week season.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

Cabin,

Winter in the northern tier of states is the bottelneck in the size of the deer population. Deer numbers are up when the winter is mild because more deer survive the winter and they are in better shape so they have more sucessful reproduction. The size of our deer herd fluctuates and the seasons and limits follow those fluctuations. 

Other factors, like the number of deer hunters, habitat quality, and wolves, impact the deer herd too but not to the extent of the winters. 

Winter in more southern states isn't as much of a limiting factor so the deer can get so numerous they become pests.

Of course in a few years, when MN warms up due to global warming, we will have their problem of too many deer.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

It seems like Minnesota has the most restrictive hunting restrictions of all the states. The hunting season is short and anterless deer and does seem to be "protected" compared to other states. There are some areas in Minnesota where more tags are issued per hunter, but they are in the agricultural areas. 

I remember some years where no one was allowed to take an anterless deer.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

South Carolina, zone 3 Sept 15th to Jan 1st. You can order up to 4 antlerless tags per person per season with no limit on antlered bucks. Then there is doe days where you can shoot either with out using a tag.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I remember reading in hunting mags in the 1960's as a young lad just starting out on my deer hunting, states like Minnesota you could take two antlered bucks while Michigan was just one and you had to apply for a drawing for a doe permit. I dreamed of getting old enough to go to Minnesota to hunt deer. By that time Minnesota had changed the rules there. Michigan also started the season a week earlier in the UPPER than in the lower. By the time I could travel to the UPPER they started the season the same time as the lower.

 Al


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> It seems like Minnesota has the most restrictive hunting restrictions of all the states. The hunting season is short and anterless deer and does seem to be "protected" compared to other states. There are some areas in Minnesota where more tags are issued per hunter, but they are in the agricultural areas.
> 
> I remember some years where no one was allowed to take an anterless deer.


We're just better hunters up here. 

If we had liberal regs deer would be extinct after a season.


----------



## bantams (Sep 7, 2003)

WA State Modern Firearm Seasons

Black-tailed: Oct 15-31; Nov 17-20
White-tailed: Oct 15-23 or 28, depending on area; Nov 5-19
Mule deer: Oct 15-23 or 28, depending on area

You may only take 1 deer per year, unless you draw a 2nd deer permit (usually antlerless) for $66. For black-tails, it's usually any deer or any buck. For white-tails it's either any deer, any buck, or 3 or 4 point minimum, depending on the area. And for mulies, it's generally a 3 point minimum. That's 3-4 points per SIDE, the east coast equivalent of a 6 or 8 point.

But we also have elk!!
That season is either 10 or 15 days, limit to one elk unless you somehow draw a second tag.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Cabin Fever, there's always the S.E.S system you could use!

Shoot. Eat. Shutup!


----------



## coso (Feb 24, 2004)

In south central Missouri there is no Urban or Antlerless season, and I'm sure not going that far north just to kill a deer !!!:grin:


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Cabin is saw something on the news that most of the whitetail heards ar dying off in the northern states due to some type of disease. Maybe this is some of the reason? I see in Montana,Dakotas and Wyoming I think most effected. Check out and see if it is headed your direction. The states where there are hard winters were most effected because of weakened condition and caused in the spring by some type of fly. Mule deer not effected as much or some of the other animals, but they can be also. Sure hope there is not a big die off. Some states saying it will be years before recovery. I do know according to news that the Milk River herds are effected.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

braggscowboy said:


> Cabin is saw something on the news that most of the whitetail heards ar dying off in the northern states due to some type of disease. Maybe this is some of the reason? I see in Montana,Dakotas and Wyoming I think most effected. Check out and see if it is headed your direction. The states where there are hard winters were most effected because of weakened condition and caused in the spring by some type of fly. Mule deer not effected as much or some of the other animals, but they can be also. Sure hope there is not a big die off. Some states saying it will be years before recovery. I do know according to news that the Milk River herds are effected.


Probably what you saw was new on Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD) which has infected a very small population of wild deer. The source of the disease was from a herd of domestic elk that got loose. It has not had any impact on deer populations.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> Probably what you saw was new on Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD) which has infected a very small population of wild deer. The source of the disease was from a herd of domestic elk that got loose. It has not had any impact on deer populations.


No, not CWD, but something that takes out a deer in a short time. Here is a link about it, lots of info on line. Here is a couple of links, if they work.

missoulian.com/news/state-and-regional/&#8203;eastern-montana...
www.moultriefeeders.com/Articles/&#8203;InTheNews/Hemorrhagic...


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

braggscowboy said:


> No, not CWD, but something that takes out a deer in a short time. Here is a link about it, lots of info on line. Here is a couple of links, if they work.
> 
> missoulian.com/news/state-and-regional/&#8203;eastern-montana...
> www.moultriefeeders.com/Articles/&#8203;InTheNews/Hemorrhagic...


I couldn't get the linc to work, but I think its what we call Blue Tongue here. It is a disease that occurs around stagnant water and can be fatal to deer. We had a outbreak of it in late summer here in Kansas. Usually disappears when cold weather hits.
Kansas has a 10 day any whitetail season the 1st of December, and then a antlerless season the 1st of January. The antlerless season is 8 days for most of the state with a couple of zones getting 2 weeks. We can get permits for as many as 5 antlerless (doe).


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

not Blue Tongue.

"BILLINGS, Mont. &#8212; Whitetail deer populations in parts of eastern Montana and elsewhere in the Northern Plains could take years to recover from a devastating disease that killed thousands of the animals in recent months, wildlife officials and hunting outfitters said.

In northeast Montana, officials said 90 percent or more of whitetail deer have been killed along a 100-mile stretch of the Milk River from Malta to east of Glasgow. Whitetail deaths also have been reported along the Missouri and Yellowstone rivers in western North Dakota and eastern Montana and scattered sites in Wyoming, South Dakota and eastern Kansas.

The deaths are being attributed to an outbreak of epizootic hemorrhagic disease, or EHD. Transmitted by biting midges, EHD causes internal bleeding that can kill infected animals within just a few days. "

http://www.grandforksherald.com/event/article/id/226126/


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

From the info I find, it seems that blue tongue and epizootic hemorrhagic disease are very closely related. Both are carried by insect vectors.


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

Cabin Fever said:


> This is beginning to be a real eye opener for me. During the Minnesota season, anyone is allowed to take a buck. But, in many years and in many locations in Minnesota, one has to apply and then be picked in a DNR lottery to be allowed to take a single doe!


Where we are we could get one buck and up to five doe, across the highway they could only get one deer.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Area 1

Archery, either sex
Oct. 1-Jan. 31

Primitive firearms, either sex
Nov. 12-18
Jan. 23-29

Still hunt (no dogs allowed)
Nov. 19 -Dec. 9
Jan. 9-22

With or without dogs
Dec. 10- Jan. 8


----------



## Frenchy (Sep 28, 2005)

_in my zone in western Arkansas (Ouachita mountains) our gun season is Nov.12th through Dec.4th or the Christmas hunt which was Dec.26th through Dec.28th this year we are allowed 2 bucks (3 point rule on one side or they must be under 2 inches) and 1 doe combined for all hunts including bow an black powder an gun ........ they can also use dogs for running during the Nov-Dec gun hunt........... we have two blackpowder hunts during the winter and the bow season runs from Oct.1st through Feb.28th each year 40# or heavier pull or crossbows as well............_


----------

